# Good Bye



## mmadmikes1 (May 27, 2013)

Been thinking about this for awhile now and have decided to stop coming here. Since the site merger this site put a ton of tracking cookies on my computer and I don't like deleting continuously.I make it a habit to avoid site that practice this method of operations. Happy wine making all


----------



## Rocky (May 28, 2013)

I am truly sorry to read this, mmadmikes1. I have enjoyed your insight and contributions to the site. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Pumpkinman (May 28, 2013)

Mike, I second what Rocky posted. I wish you much happiness.


----------



## Julie (May 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Mike, I wish there was something I could do but unfortunately there isn't. I love your sense of humor and your wine knowledge.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 28, 2013)

Mike you've been around a long time and I am truly sorry to see you go.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 28, 2013)

Mike 

I use google with the add blocker and it seems alot better for me - if you want more info I can ask my son as he installed it.


----------



## Chiumanfu (May 28, 2013)

Chrome has an option to block third party cookies. Pretty sure IE and FF have similar options.


----------



## tonyt (May 28, 2013)

Reconsider Mike, I've enjoyed your comments. I use Fire Fox which has excellent privacy settings. I hate tracking cookies also and applaud your standing on principal.


----------



## Arne (May 29, 2013)

Don't stay completely gone, Mike. At least go to the library and use their computer to come see us once in a while. All the luck in the world to you. Arne.


----------



## JohnT (May 29, 2013)

I would say goodbye and you will be missed. Since you are never comming back to this site, I doubt that it would do any good. 

Seems like you are getting upset over nothing. Hope that all is better in your life. I just keep thinking ... It is never just about the cookies.....


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Mike....


----------



## gird123 (May 31, 2013)

Upset over nothing? What business is it of WMT. Why are they keeping track? I agree with mike. How do I delete my account.


----------



## Deezil (May 31, 2013)

Upset over nothing, indeed. 

The cookies are from advertisements, which are on virtually every webpage you visit these days - so good luck with getting away from them.

And WMT doesnt have access to nor keep track of any of the information gathered, its all marketing/advertising/money-making-please-click-here's that is tied into that advertising/pop-up software embedded into the webpage..

Dunno if you've noticed, but the ad's you see on this forum are generally tied to other topics you've either visited or researched on your own... The ads play off the cookies already on your computer, which got there when you searched for the topics in the first place.. It just helps the marketers gear their advertisements towards things your actually interested in, in hopes of creating more traffic-clicks

So yes... Upset over nothing is a pretty correct statement.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 31, 2013)

I don't like them either. They pop up on Facebook and most other public sites I go to. I have learned to ignor them. It is funny though everytime I search for something new on Amazon or Google those are the products that start showing up on other pages.


----------



## GreginND (May 31, 2013)

And without some cookies this site would not be pleasant to visit. I don't have to log in every time I visit because it remembers who I am - a cookie. I can look at all the new posts since my last visit - cookies. Etc. etc.


----------



## JohnT (May 31, 2013)

gird123 said:


> Upset over nothing? What business is it of WMT. Why are they keeping track? I agree with mike. How do I delete my account.


 
Brother, you just simply have it wrong. Cookies have existed well before the world-wide-web. 

What is the problem?? Are you afraid that "big brother" is watching? If that is the case, then I suggest you simply smash your computer to pieces because there is no avoiding it. All sites use and issue cookies. It has nothing to do with the kind folks here at WMT, it is more to do with their ISP.

Tracking my interests is a good thing. It means that I do not have to deal with advertisements for women's clothing or funature, or anything else that I would have no interest in. How exactly is this bad?

As for advertisement, I have no problem with it. Advertisements have provided for every form of media (Television, Radio, Newspapers, and, yes, even the internet). They simply would not exist if it were not for advertisements.


----------



## pwrose (May 31, 2013)

Its funny how some people get upset over cookies. I guess if you don't fully understand them and you get misleading information it could scare you, however cookies are not a bad thing and really for the most part no PERSON ever looks at what is being tracked.
I think there is more to leaving this site (or any site for that matter) other than cookies.
Either way bye bye to all ye who don't understand them.


----------



## harleydmn (May 31, 2013)

I think Mike only has a dail up connection and cookies could be a big deal. He has been very helful on here and i will miss his contributions


----------



## bchilders (May 31, 2013)

I am fairly new and really like this site. Sorry to see anyone go. Online security and privacy are a big deal these days and everyone should be diligent. I will be the first to avoid sites that slam me with cookies and ads but I really have not had any problems with this site. I use the three major browsers but mostly Chrome and monitoring software to keep things cleaned up. Quite frankly I have worse problems with Facebook and Amazon.


----------



## cmason1957 (May 31, 2013)

If the tracking cookies bother you (and they really probably shouldn't a cookie can only be read by the site that set it). Search, using google for adblocker. Install that software into your favorite browser. I won't give better or more directions, since I know that ads are one way many sites are kept free. I agree that it is probably something other than cookies.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 1, 2013)

cmason1957 said:


> If the tracking cookies bother you (and they really probably shouldn't a cookie can only be read by the site that set it). Search, using google for adblocker. Install that software into your favorite browser. I won't give better or more directions, since I know that ads are one way many sites are kept free. I agree that it is probably something other than cookies.



I agree !! I use Google Chrome with the adblock and it works great !!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 2, 2013)

After reading so much about Chrome ad block I decided to download it. The ads never bothered me but I was shocked at how every time I searched for something ads for it would show up on other sites. They're all gone now. No more ads thanks to ad blocker.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 2, 2013)

Dan 

Once I started using Google Chrome - I rarely will use IE unless there are certain sites that want your cookies turned on for whatever reason. 

I must say it is defintley more user friendly !


----------



## FABulousWines (Jun 5, 2013)

Sadly, it looks like Mike is gone as he hasn't replied here at all.

I just wanted to post and say thank you for those of you who mentioned the ad blocker. The ads really don't bother me so much, but I had noticed that the site was running very slowly for me at times. I surmised that it was the ad loader that was dragging it down. I use Chromium on Linux for most of my web stuff and installed the ad blocker plus. The difference in performance is quite noticeable. 

Even if the ads don't bother you, consider the blocker as it will speed things up quite a bit!


----------



## gird123 (Jun 5, 2013)

I use chrome with ad block. I was bothered by one or two judgmental comments and the implication that Mike is doing something wrong by wanting his privacy. Good for you for you knowing everything Jt


----------



## jswordy (Jun 6, 2013)

Do y'all realize this is the most number of replies Mike's ever had? Sorry to see ya go, Mike. All ya really gotta do is clean out your cookies files regularly.


----------

